# Mosura products expire?



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Just wondering, all my mosura products have a blank expiry date? Do these products expire and if so, anyone have a rough guideline? Thanks.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*mosura exp date*



cape said:


> Just wondering, all my mosura products have a blank expiry date? Do these products expire and if so, anyone have a rough guideline? Thanks.


From my understanding it has about a 2-3 year date expiry. 
Its a problem they do not label the dates.

This is one reason why I will be dropping the mosura product line from my store


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I have some CRS Speciality that is probably over 2 yrs old (i bought it 2 yrs ago..)

Its a shame to throw it out as I use it every 3-4 days and I still have 80% of the bottle still!!! break 1 strip into 3-4 servings.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*throw it out?*



Symplicity said:


> I have some CRS Speciality that is probably over 2 yrs old (i bought it 2 yrs ago..)
> 
> Its a shame to throw it out as I use it every 3-4 days and I still have 80% of the bottle still!!! break 1 strip into 3-4 servings.


lets put it this way.

shrimp are scavengers in nature, they eat dead stuff all the time.

As long as they are still interested in the food, i wouldn't throw it away.


----------

